# Marine GPS power options



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

You might look into small sealed lead acid batteries. There are many different sizes most are under 10lbs. 

http://www.interstatebatteries.com/b/sealed-lead-acid-sla/11-0-13-0-volts/N-18Zzihwq2Zzihwsq?dsNav=A~Part+Number&searchTerm=null

You could also do ni-cd. Much cheaper then lit-ion and no special chargers. 

http://www.interstatebatteries.com/search.aspx?dsNavigation=Ns~product+Type%7c101%7c1%7c,N~44-2147384810-4196097543

Make sure you look at the draw from your gps unit and get a battery that will last all day.


----------

